# WP 2011-2012 "Flotter Fünfer"



## Snowchick (19. Oktober 2011)

So die Damen,
nun haben wir unseren eigenen Thread also Plauder, Motivations und Hilfestellung bei sämtlichen Fragen.

Ich fang mal an:
Sabrina mein Name und mein Wohnort ist Stuttgart, mein beruflicher Einsatzort ist Wien,  noch bis Ende 2011. Dann gehts in die Heimat.

Ich bin 29 und fahr schon seit 3 Jahren viel MTB. Letztes Jahr meinen ersten Marathon und da es soviel Spaß gemacht hat sind dieses Jahr mindestens 2 geplant.
Und für den fahrtechnischen Anspruch ist noch eine Transalp in Planung. Also genung HM und km und Adrenalin.

Hauptsächlich bin ich mit Männern unterwegs (gut gegen den Angsthasen) und deswegen freu ich mich den Winterpokal mit einer Damenrunde zu bestreiten.

Busserl Snowy


----------



## linnsche (19. Oktober 2011)

Na dann mach ich mal grad weiter 

Mein Name ist Linny und ich bin 27Jahre alt. 

Ich studiere hier in Karlsruhe an der FH Internationales Management. 

MTB fahre ich erst seit letztem Jahr, allerdings dieses Jahr nur Straße aufgrund eines Schulterbruchs im März. Nächstes Jahr steig ich dann voll ein - erstmal mit einem Fahrtechnikkurs den ich geschenkt bekommen habe.

Ich fahr viel Straße im Moment, sonst geh ich viel ins Fitnessstudio, betreibe Kraftsport, fange im November mit Boxen an und nebenher trainiere ich meine Ausdauer auf den dortigen Geräten (bei doofem Wetter).

Da ich auch 10kg abnehmen möchte, ist dies ein toller Ansporn, wobei der Sport für mich keine Quälerei ist, vielmehr ein genialer Ausgleich zum Studienalltag. 

Nächstes Jahr möchte ich erstmal den Halbmarathon wagen, mein erstes Ziel für 2012...eventuell auch mal ein MTB-Rennen, mal schaun wie weit ich komme 

Ich freu mich auf die Gruppe hier 

LG
Linny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (19. Oktober 2011)

Hey Mädels!

Mein Name ist Chadia (gesprochen: Schadiia), meine Eltern kommen aus Marrokko, ich bin hier geboren und bin 30 Jahre alt. Ich lebe in Oberirsen  das liegt im Westerwald.

Ich bin Mediengestalterin und leite die Grafikabteilung in einem Verlag.
Mountainbike fahre ich seit letztem Jahr. Davor war ich immer im Fitnessstudio zu sehen. Letztes Jahr habe ich mit AM angefangen, mitlerweile begeistert mich Freeride um so mehr! (Möglichkeiten dafür haben wir in unsere Gegend zum Glück viele). Ich bin auch meist mit meinen Männern unterwegs, wenns zum Bikepark geht. Wenn wir aber eine AM Tour machen, hab ich auch eine Freundin noch dabei. 

Ich hab noch nie bei einem Rennen oder so mitgemacht... ich traue mir das noch nicht zu. Hab immer angst als lezte durchs Ziel zu fahren 
Nächstes Jahr hat unsere Bike-Gruppe vor ein gemeinsamen Bike-Urlaub in der Schweiz zu planen. Damit ich dann bei den Touren nicht wieder hinterher tuckere ist das Training überm Winter umso besser für mich!


----------



## bikediva (19. Oktober 2011)

Okay, dann häng ich mich mal an:
also ich bin 28 Jahre alt, komme aus einem kleinen Ort bei Stuttgart und studiere BWL in Nürtingen. 
Mein Mountainbike, ist mein Seelenheil! Jede freie Minute verbringe ich auf dem Bike und das seit ca. 3 Jahren. Davor bin ich gelaufen und im Fitnesscenter aktiv gewesen. Laufen gehe ich heute auch noch, bei schlechtem Wetter. Außerdem mache ich mind. 1x die Woche Krafttraining, um die Muskeln, die beim biken vernachlässigt werden zu stärken (seitdem habe ich keine schmerzhaften Knieprobleme mehr beim biken). Ich trainiere meist mit Jungs. Und um diesen in nichts nach zu stehen, möchte ich unbedingt den Winter über was tun. Außerdem habe ich Diabetes Typ 1 und kann durch regelmäßige Bewegung, meine täglichen Insulindosen recht gering halten und das bedeutet weniger Aua beim setzten der Insulinspritze . Allein deshalb lohnt sich der Sport für mich schon. 
So, genug von mir. 
Ich freue mich gemeinsam mit Euch, am WP teilzunehmen!
Liebe Grüße Eure
Angie
:-*


----------



## Sickgirl (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich richtig gezählt habe fehlt euch ja noch eine 5.Frau und wollte mal fragen, ob ich mich bei euch reinhängen kann. Ich verspreche auch viele Punkte.

Mein Name ist Ulrike und ich komme auch aus Stuttgart. MTBmäßig bin ih eine alte Häsin, bin 1997 eingestiegen. Die letzten 2 Jahre habe ich es zu gunsten des Rennradfahren ein bißchen schleifen lassen. Jetzt den Winter über wollte ich wieder einsteigen, habe mir ja auch einen neuen Rahmen bestellt und muß die Ausgabe ja irgendwie rechtfertigen.

Gelernt habe ich Industriemechanikerin und arbeite als Zerspanerin, hat den Vorteil das ich am Rad alles selber machen kann und passt zu meinem 2.Hobby schrauben und sachen fürs Rad zu bauen.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## linnsche (20. Oktober 2011)

Also wegen mir sehr gerne  wir brauchen ja noch verstärkung 

Ich sag jetz einfach mal willkommen hier!


Ach übrigens: wer meldet uns denn an????


----------



## Senshisan (20. Oktober 2011)

jaaaa Willkommen! Juhuuu wir sind 5! 

Die Anmeldung wollte Snowy am Samstag vornehmen! Da wir jetzt sogar vollständig sind, brauchen wir und keine gedanken mehr zu machen ^^


----------



## linnsche (20. Oktober 2011)

wunderbar  das freut mich!!!! dann gehts also am...??? los!!!! 11.11.?? oder wann genau nochmal? aaah ich bin so vergesslich


----------



## Senshisan (20. Oktober 2011)

Schau ma', hier steht eigentlich alles wichtige: Winterpokal


----------



## linnsche (20. Oktober 2011)

aaah 7.11. wars  uiii ich hoffe ich hab bis dahin meine überschuhe...sonst erfrier ich nämlich  bfrbrbrbrbrbr...


----------



## Senshisan (20. Oktober 2011)

da war ich auch schon am überlegen! Ich hab mir jetzt Fiv Ten Karver bestellt. Hoffe die sind wärmer als meine vorherigen dünnen schühchen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (20. Oktober 2011)

naja ich hab mir nur überschuhe bestellt..für neue winterschuhe reichts geld nimma..hab jetz schon genug gekauft für den ersten winter.......ich bin malg espannt...bin vor 4tagen gefahren und fands schon krass kalt.....da warens aber auch 5h..wenn ich weniger fahr, denke ich, halten sich 1-3h schon aus oder? wie ist es denn bei 0-10Grad? wie lange kann man denn da noch fahren??????


----------



## Senshisan (20. Oktober 2011)

hm, also ich war letztes Wochenende im Bikepark. Hatte Beinlinge, meine Bike-Short, Langarmshirt und Bike-Jacke an. Und noch Winterhandschuhe (Windstopper). Mir war dennoch kalt ^^
Also gaaanz wichtig ist, etwas für die Ohren zu haben! Bei mir waren die nach einer weile sehr kalt und schmerzten auch leicht. Solang ich aber in Bewegung war, habe ich von der Kälte nicht viel mitbekommen (ausser an den Ohren ^^). Wenn man Pause machte, spürte man diese aber sehr schnell.

Mein Freund meinte auch, das man sich angewöhnen sollte durch die Nase zu atmen. Wenn man die kalte Luft durch den Mund einatmet kült diese den Körper von Innen.


----------



## linnsche (20. Oktober 2011)

boah ich kann nicht durch die nase atmen...ich hab immer die "fresse offen" beim fahren..echt nervig, vorallem im sommer wenn die viecher rumfliegen  naja...proteine sind ja gesund :-D

ja ich hab 2 buffs...einen zieh ich als schal an, den anderen unter den helm als "mütze"......also kann ich die auch über den mund/ohren/nase ziehen


----------



## Senshisan (21. Oktober 2011)

ne zweite buff wäre mal keine schlechte idee, fürn winter. hab immer nur den einen ...


----------



## linnsche (22. Oktober 2011)

ja is definitiv sinnvoll  hab ich gemerkt  und der eine ist auch dicker als der andere....


----------



## linnsche (24. Oktober 2011)

na hallo?? hier geht ja garnichts......ich dachte hier sei rege unterhaltung :-D 

hat schon wer uns angemeldet für den WP???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (25. Oktober 2011)

ja hast recht, unser Team ist noch nicht angemeldet. vielleicht meinte snowy kommenden samstag? wir haben ja noch etwas zeit, bis es anfängt.


----------



## Senshisan (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts aus? bekommen wir unserer Team dieses Wochenende angemeldet


----------



## linnsche (29. Oktober 2011)

Also ich fänds auch schön  Und ich fänds cool wenn wir hier ein wenig aktiver wären  (okaaaaaaaaay is ja noch zeit bis dahin aaaaaber).....auch interessiert mich was ihr so an sport treibt zur zeit  Und wie ihr die "pfunde loswerden wollt? Bzw ob ihr überhaupt pfunde loswerde wollt? 

Also wenn niemand die Anmeldung macht, dann kann ich das auch machen


----------



## Sickgirl (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

wenn ihr wollt kann ich die Anmeldung machen, sollten uns bis morgen abend einigen.

Bei uns in Ba-Wü ist langes Wochenende, den Montag habe ich reingeschafft, so habe ich jetzt 4 Tage frei. Ich möchte dieses Wochende meine 10 000 voll machen.

Bin auch gerade am Überlegen ob ich mir vom Weihnachtsgeld das Upgrade für meine Lupine kaufen soll. Die ist zwar schon richtig hell, aber das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten.

Nächstes Wochende ist bei mir ungünstig, ich bin bis Dienstag bei meiner Mutter, kann also erst am Mittwoch Punkte einfahren.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## bikediva (29. Oktober 2011)

also ich bin für anmelden. Ab 1.11 kann man dann punkte sammeln oder??? hab montag bis  mittwoch frei und könnte also direkt los legen...


----------



## linnsche (30. Oktober 2011)

ja dann melde uns bitte an  ich will dann auch starten nächste woche  wobei ich ja eh täglich sport mach


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Oktober 2011)

@all: ich habe uns soeben angemeldet als "Ladies Only.Flotter Fünfer"

Also bitte anmelden, ich werde euch dann sofort bestätigen.

@Linny, leider geht der Pokal erst am 7. los.


----------



## linnsche (30. Oktober 2011)

@sickgirl  ich weiß  meinte ich nur, dass ich schon in stimmung bin :-D

SUuuuper, danke dir! hab mich bei dir angemeldet 

ich freu mich!!!!!!


----------



## Senshisan (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey Super!
Ich freue mich auch schon! Hab mich auch schon angemeldet! Wie macht ihr dass dann mit dem Essen?
Man neigt ja dazu während der kalten Jahreszeit mehr zu essen... von wegen "Fettlagerung" etc. ? Letzten Winter wars bei mir schlimm... hatte 4 Kg innerhalb eines Monats zugenommen 

Lg
Shady


----------



## bikediva (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke fürs anmelden, habe gerade meinen Antrag gestellt....
Mhm, mit dem Essen ist das so ne Sache, vor allem in der Adventszeit. Ich versuche hier, mir nichts zu verbieten, von allem ein klein wenig und als Ausgleich dann eben Bewegeung. Wenn ich z.B. auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gehe und mir dann keine Schokofrucht gönne, bin ich frustriert. Deswegen gönne ich mir eine! und genieße die dann extra ausgiebig. Den restlichen Tag versuche ich mich dann möglichst gesund zu ernähren, um Kalorien zu sparen. Z.B. statt nem zusätzlichen üppigen Abendmahl gibt es dann nur Gemüse in Kombi mit nem kleinen Kraftworkout und nem kurzen Spaziergang. Der WP dürfte uns allen ja hoffentlich genug Anreiz bieten, das Sofa nicht all zu sehr zu strapazieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (30. Oktober 2011)

Also ich esse zur Zeit nur SA+So "normal" sonst ess ich nur morgens richtig KH, dann keine nudeln, kein brot, nix süßes...das seit 4wochen....am 11.11. is Stichtag und ich schau obs angeschlagen hat.....

Sonst ess ich sehr gesund einfach...ich gönn mir mal was....die Adventszeit is bei mir nie dramatisch da ich nicht so der süßesser bin.....ich back einmal plätzchen, dann hab ich den geruch satt....daher ess ich dann meist nur noch an heilig abend welche  und die einzige "süßschleckerei" die ich LIEBE sind die Lebkuchen, die es als Sterne, Herzen und Brezeln gibt....sonst mag ich nichts dergleichen  mein vorteil also....bei mir is nie das problem zuzunehmen durch essen, eher, dass ich nicht abnehmen kann  

Ich freu mich auf jeden fall wenns losgeht bald  Das doofe, dass ich eher motiviert bin ins studio zu gehn als zu biken obwohl mir das dann im nachhinein viel mehr spaß macht......:-(


----------



## Snowchick (31. Oktober 2011)

So die Damen,
bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Biken in Finale Ligure hat echt was. Steile Rampen, viel Fels und sehr blockig. Steil und doch immer mit viel viel Flow. Schade das es vorbei ist.

Wie ist denn den Stand der Dinge? Hat uns jetzt schon jemand angemeldet? Also ich das letzte mal geschaut habe ging es noch nicht.
Seit ihr motiviert?
Punkte sammeln kann man diese Jahr wohl erst ab 7.11. also verfeuert noch nicht alles morgen am Feiertag.
Ich mach jetzt die Urlaubswäsche fertig und dann gehts nochmal eine Runde aufs Bike. Leider allein, meine bessere Hälfte meinter er muss einen kleinen over the bar machen und ist gerade auf dem Weg zum Röntgen.

Schönen Brückentag
LG Snowy


----------



## linnsche (31. Oktober 2011)

ja wir sind schon angemeldet....also das Team  musst dich einfach noch "anmelden" 

WOww hört sich super an  Ich werde morgen nicht aufs Rad da ich lernen muss...daher nur studio morgens......werde  die Tage mal biken gehn.......das Wetter is ja genial zur Zeit und nicht so kalt  das ist schön!


----------



## Sickgirl (4. November 2011)

Und, hängt ihr schon in den Startlöchern?

Ich habe jetzt doch mein Rennrad mit zu meiner Mutter genommen und werde am Montag voll angreifen. Hier im IC geht es mit meiner Tasche und habe ein Plätzchen dafür gefunden. Ich hoffe im ICE auf der Rückfahrt geht alles klar.

Bin nur schon leicht genervt, der Zug hat jetzt schon 20 Minuten Verspätung.


----------



## Snowchick (4. November 2011)

JA so ein RR würd auch noch in mein Arsenal passen. Nachdem ich mein letztes leichtsinnigerweise vorletztes Jahr verkauft hab.
Mal schaun.
Startlöchern, ja klar. Ab 10.11. bin ich wieder in Stuttgart und dann gehts los. Bis dahin bin ich wohl noch zu viel unterwegs und habe akuten Radmangel *gg*.

Wenn dein Rad in der Tasche ist, dann ist das ein Gepäckstück. Nur nicht von den Schaffner blöd kommen lassen. Es funktioniert schon. Es dürfen nur keine Teile rausschauen oder so. Und versuch es vernünftig wo unterzubringen (zwischen letzter Sitzreihe Abteil und Abteiltür, da gehe die meist dazwischen). Denn wenn es keinen stört und keiner sieht gibts auch kein Motzen 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## linnsche (6. November 2011)

Ja also morgen erstmal nur studio und cardio-Training....da ich danach zur FH muss und nicht soviel zeit habe.....am DI auch nur studio und am Mi leider uach (aus zeitgründen)...am Do und Fr hab ich vor, mich in den sattel zu schwingen und 2stündchen pro einheit zu fahren  ich denke das hört sich schonmal gut an oder?


----------



## bikediva (6. November 2011)

hey ladys,

werde morgen direkt los legen. Habe eine Bikeausfahrt von ca. 2 h geplant. Wie ich sehe seit auch ihr alle voll motiviert. Freue mich schon auf die ersten EInträge.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## bikediva (7. November 2011)

so, die ersten 8 Punkte gesammelt . Motiviert am Mittwoch die nächsten Punkte zu sammeln.


----------



## Sickgirl (7. November 2011)

Mädels, wir sind im Augenblick auf Platz eins im Teamranking. Also jetzt nicht nachlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowchick (7. November 2011)

Lol,...ich geh dann nachher noch eine Runde Laufen. Mein Radl ist leider in Stuttgart und ich in Wien. Aber bald bin ich wieder beim Radl.

Mal schaun wie lang wir erster bleben..


----------



## Senshisan (7. November 2011)

Hey Mädels!

Ich bin verwirrt! Ich hab heute ne Stunde Zumba getanzt, und bin mit meinem Bike zur tanzschule gefahren und zurück. ich wollte beides eingeben.... aber irgendwie geht das nicht? hab ich was übersehen?

//edit: vergesst es! habs gefunden ^^ ich sollte mal die augen auf machen!


----------



## bikediva (7. November 2011)

Lady, wir sind spitze! Weiter so!!!


----------



## linnsche (7. November 2011)

woww super!! krass, du bist aber lang gefahren!!!! bei sovielen Punkten :-O....die eine is kurierfahrerin...da hat man natürlich einige vorteile :-D

ich finds doof dass ausdauer indoor weniger zählt als outdoor :-( naja....am Do und Fr werd ich die Punkte für unser Team reinholen  morgen und übermorgen nur Studio!!

ihr seid spitze!! WEITER SO!!!


----------



## bikediva (8. November 2011)

heute mittag ist eine vorlesung ausgefallen, da hab die zeit gleich genutzt um punkte zu sammeln und bin mit dem bike raus.


----------



## Senshisan (8. November 2011)

Super Mädels 

Ich hab den kommenden Montag frei bekommen. Das ganze Wochenende habe ich fürs Biken eingeplant  Mein Freund freut sich auch schon 

Lg
Senshi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (9. November 2011)

ich werd am WE auch fahren  leider nur straße da meine laufräder nicht bei mir sind und ich es nicht schaffe sie zu holen aber Straße passt  eine schöne GA1-Tour ist auch wat feines 

Unter der Woche wirds zu knapp fürs fahrne, da ich FH hab und arbeiten muss. Die woche ist sehr stressig! Am Sonntag bin ich dann mittags noch boxen  das wird ein spaß  schade dass heir nur Radfahren so toll bewertet wird...ich finde, sport ist sport


----------



## bikediva (9. November 2011)

Motiviert von der Aussicht auf einem Schokomuffin und weitere Punkte fürs Team, habe ich heute dem ekligen Herbstwetter getrotzt.


----------



## Sickgirl (9. November 2011)

Bin gerade richtig genervt, an meinem schönen Tune HR sind zwei Alunippel  weggeplatzt. Jetzt kann ich am WE erstmal alle Nippel tauschen und das Laufrad neu zentrieren.

Zum Glück habe ich noch einen Ersatzlrs.


----------



## linnsche (9. November 2011)

soo ich fahr am Samstag ins Elsaß  darauf freu ich mich...und ich sammel fleisig punkte  

@sickgirl: oh nein  das ist doof....hoffe dass du das schnell wieder hinbekommst!!!

@bikediva: suuper! freut mich!!!!  IHR ROCKT TOTAL!!!


----------



## Senshisan (9. November 2011)

Morgen muss ich leider aussetzen. Meine Ma braucht mich direkt nach der Arbeit 

Sorry wenn ich mit den Punkten noch hinten liege, am Wochenende hoffe ich das ich viel aufholen kann!


----------



## linnsche (11. November 2011)

ich werde morgen auch aufholen da ich endlich mal wieder rad fahre!!! unter der woche schaff ichs zur zeit meist einfach nicht....daher wird sichs wohl echt meist nur aufs WE beschränken......

wünsch euch ein schönes WE!


----------



## bikediva (13. November 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

ich finde wir sind super!!! Nächste Woche werde ich nicht soviel Punkte sammeln können wie diese, da ich viele Termine habe aber ich werde mein Bestes geben-versprochen!!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Snowchick (14. November 2011)

Hej, ich war geschäftlich viel unterwegs, hab aber jetzt mal die Punkte nachgetragen.
Wenn wir so weiter machen dann können wir stolz auf uns sein.
Weiter so


----------



## linnsche (14. November 2011)

mensch ich bin beeindruckt von eurer Leistung...ich hab garnicht die zeit immer soviel rad zu fahren......leider....da ich auch sehr viel spaß am krafttrianing habe und da meinen festen plan erstellt bekommen habe vom trianer, kann ich garnicht einfach ne woche aussetzen....so ein mist  daher müsst ihr wohl echt auf eure Leistung hoffen..ich sammel nur die kleinen Punkte :-( Dabei hat das rAdfahren soooooooooooooo spaß gemacht...ich denke ich versuch morgen wieder ne runde zu fahren


----------



## linnsche (16. November 2011)

Hallo Mädls,
ich ifnde ihr macht das wahnsinnig! Sickgirl du gehst ja ab wie eine Rakete  ich freu mich sehr dass das so gut klappt....auch wenn ich die letzte von euch bin :-D

Ich war gestern radfahren und hab sowas von gefroren...versteh das garnicht...hatte 4schichten an obenrum und hab so geschlottert.......dabei wars gradmal knapp über 0 Grad...was wenns minusgrade hat??? was zieht ihr denn genau an? Ich hatte an:

Funktionsunterhemd halbarm
langarmtrikot (mit fleece drin)
Softshelljacke
Windweste
Softshellhose
Dicke falke-Wintersocken
Überschuhe
2 Buffs (einer unterm helm, einer am Hals)
dicke Winterradhandschuhe von Gore......

wieso hahb ich so gefroren...das ärgert mich denn so wird es ja echt unerträglich zu fahren die nächste zeit....dabei wollt ich am SA fahren  mist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (16. November 2011)

Hi Mädels!

Gestern musste ich mal Ppausieren nach dem Wochenende. unter der woche komme ich kaum zum richtigen Fahren. also ich finde das sehr erfrischend im winter zu biken. solange meine Ohren und Finger nicht frieren ist alles gut. ich merke die Kälte erst wenn ich stehe und mich nicht bewege. ansonsten ziehe ich mich nicht anders an als du linnsche. ich hab noch windstopper handschuhe und noch ne laufleggins unter der Bikehose.

Lg
Senshi


----------



## Sickgirl (16. November 2011)

Hallo Linny,

ich komme gerade von einem kleinen Nightride und hatte folgendes an

Helmunterziehmütze
Ein langärmliges Funktionsunterhemd
Eine Gore Winterjacke mit Windstopper und innen so flece
Eine kurze Radhose mit Polster
Eine lange Windstopper Hose
Wollsocken von Mutti
Northwave Winterschuhe (kalte Füße gehen gar nicht)
Windstopper Handschuhe


Fand das recht angenehm, oben rum war es fast ein Ticken zu warm.

Aber wenn du am Ball bleibst gewöhnt sich der Körper an die Kälte und man friert weniger.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## linnsche (17. November 2011)

hmm aber das versteh ich net...wieso hab ich so dermaßen gefroren....wenn ich so mti dem rad fahre (und ich bin ein rock-mensch und hab meistens nur leggins an) dann frier ich netmal so arg wie da....das is doch seltsam oder? vorallem weil ich VIER SCHICHTEN obenrum anhatte.....untenrum könnte ich noch was deixeln...noch eine dünnere hose drunterziehen aber ich hab ja vorallem am OBERKÖRPER gefroren...so ein mist....ich versuchs am SA nochmal...mal schauen wies klappt.....ich will doch wieder RICHTIG fahren.......net so larifari


----------



## bikediva (17. November 2011)

hast du von Anfang an gefroren? Oder hast du viel. am Anfang geschwitzt und dann aufgrund der feuchten Sachen gefroren?! Wenn ich mich zu warm anziehe und Anfangs dann schwitze, friere ich dann später meist auch-trotz hoch atmungsaktiver Wäsche. Nur bei meinem extrem teuren xbionic shirt passiert mir das nicht.


----------



## linnsche (17. November 2011)

irgendwie weiß ich das nicht mehr...hab auf jeden fall nach ner halben stunde übelst gefroren......bin ich zu schnell gefahren am anfang???? kann das sein? Bewusst aufgefallen ist es mir erst nach 30minl.....vielleicht sollte ich echt GAMMELN? wie schnell fahrt ihr denn so im schnitt bei den Temperaturen? bei uns hats hier schon um die 0Grad teilweise tagsüber....


----------



## Senshisan (18. November 2011)

AH wie Cool! Bikediva, tanzst ja jetzt auch ZUMBA 

Ich finde das macht voll viel spaß! die stunde geht wie im flug schnell vorbei ^^


----------



## linnsche (18. November 2011)

sooo, nachdem ich gestern KOMPLETT FLACH lag weil ich mir beim klettern 2rippen verschoben habe (heut morgen in der KG wurde es "eingerenkt") und heute arbeiten musste, kann ich MORGEN endlich wieder ins trianing....da ich jetz 2tage nicht kraft trainiert habe und das bei mir oberste Priorität hat, geh ich morgen also nur kraft und n bissl ausdauer indoor trainieren...am Sonntag dann wieder boxen.......also nix fahrrad..aber ihr macht ja die punkte schön fleisig


----------



## bikediva (19. November 2011)

ja, zumba ist echt mega cool. Soviel spass hatte ich beim indoortraining noch nie. macht so spass!


----------



## Senshisan (20. November 2011)

Finde ich auch!
Deshalb habe ich noch die DVDs für Zuhause bestellt. Laut Mukke an und mittanzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (20. November 2011)

muss ich doch auch mal überlegen ob ich das bestell :9 wobei ich eigentlichg ar keine zeit mehr habe........


----------



## Snowchick (21. November 2011)

Puh, also Zumba ist nichts für mich. Dann lieber Biken, Klettern, Laufen, Schwimmen, Kastanienmännchen basteln, etc...;-).
Aber schön wenn es euch spaß macht. 
Linnsche gute Besserung mit deiner Rippe, ist ätzend und schmerzhaft.

@ Sickgirl: woher bist du eigentlich genau? Oder hab ich das überlesen?

LG Snowy


----------



## Sickgirl (21. November 2011)

Hallo Snowy,

ich wohne auf den Fildern,  Nähe Flughafen.

Am wochenende fahre ich aber immer mit der S-Bahn raus. Gestern zBsp bin ich nach Herrenberg und von da aus Richtung Sulz. Hier oben kenne ich halt fast jedes Schlagloch.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Snowchick (21. November 2011)

Hmm, 
ganz cool. Ich arbeite gerade am Fasanenhof...naja fast. Morgen gehts erst mal bis Freitag nach Wien. 
Hab auch mal in Ruit gewohnt, mit sind die Waldwegchen auch gut bekannt.
Vielleicht ergibt es sich mal, dass wir nach der Arbeit die Frautfelder und den Wald unsicher machen 
Gabs interessante Flecken um Herrenberg? Ich geh eher in den Schurwald...da gibts wirklich viel für die Stollen.
LG Snowy


----------



## Sickgirl (21. November 2011)

Ich gestehe, ich war mit dem Reiserad Landtraßen unsicher machen. Bei mir stehen jetzt knapp 11 000 km auf der Uhr, irgendwie wollte ich die 12 000 noch voll kriegen.

Außerdem wollte ich nächstes Jahr hier mitfahren:http://ara-breisgau.de/index.php?id=8

Die erste Prüfung ist schon Ende März, da muß ich gut über den Winter kommen.


----------



## Snowchick (22. November 2011)

Hmm hört sich ganz nett an.
Ich hätt auch gern wieder einen Renner, aber der Platz im Keller läßt es momentan nicht zu....besser gesagt meine meine bessere Hälfte:"besorg du uns einen neuen größeren Keller und du kannst dir ein Rennrad kaufen, den 3 Räder sind momentan genug" 
Datu kommt noch unzählige Wintersportgeräte etc. Achja, vielleicht dann in 1-2 Jahren.

Allen viel Spaß beim radeln die Woche
Sabrina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (22. November 2011)

ich muss meine anderen laufräder endlich draufhauen..allerdings fehlt mir dazu ein teil.......und das hab ich noch net....ach es kotzt mich an.......und die laufräder stehen noch bei meinem bruder.......da ich im moment ehrlich gesagt lieber indoor sport treibe, werde ich wohl nicht soooviel zum winterpokal beitragen.....aber ich denke, das kommt noch  wenn ich in 2wochen endlich die neuen laufschuhe habe, dann gehts laufen draußen los  und wenn das mit den laufrädern endlich soweit ist, fahr ich auch wieder fleisig rädle 

wünsch euch einen schönen Abend.....

meiner rippe gehts wieder super, nachdem die Krankengymnastin hervorragende arbeit geleistet hat......daher geh ich heute auch ins Boxen


----------



## linnsche (2. Dezember 2011)

das mit dem Rad hat sich wohl vorerst erledigt..werde also nur noch mit dem stadtrad rumheizen und im studio aufm homi............nicht der burner...aber besser als nix....aber ich denke ihr rockt sowieso total  ich werde natürlich weiterhin Sport machen aber mit RAdfahren wirds wohl nix mehr...mein bruder hat einfach keine Zeit wegen der Laufräder und ich kanns net...bin halt ein doofer newbe  ...aber im APril hab ich jetz meinen Fahrtechnikkurs und darauf freu ich mich total :-9


----------



## Sickgirl (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

bei mir geht dieses Wochenende gar nichts, mich hat es voll erkältungsmäßig erwischt. werde jetzt halt ein bißchen indoor am Rad basteln und ein bißchen auf dem Sofa rumlümmeln,

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## linnsche (11. Dezember 2011)

Oh nein 

gute Besserung!!!!! Ruh dich gut aus und dann kannst du bald wieder voll durchstarten! Auch dass du zu Weihnachten wieder fit bist  

LG
Linny


----------



## Snowchick (12. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung...ich hab mein Training aber auch schon ins Fintessstudio verlegt. 
Viel Ergo, Spinning und mal was für die anderen Muskelgruppen. Mein Rücken freu sich gerade sehr darüber.
Zudem ham die ne Sauna )).
Allen viel Spaß beim Training und viel Erfolg im Kampf gegen die Muchos Bazillos.
LG Snowy


----------



## linnsche (15. Dezember 2011)

Leider gehts mir nicht so gut.hatte einen Todesfall im Freundeskreis.....daher bin ich bis Sa nicht im Lnade.....aber ich hab gestern gemerkt dass mir das trianing (insbesondere Boxen) sehr gut getan hat und mich abgelenkt hat........am SA werd ich dann denke ich wieder trainieren gehn....ich merke einfach wie das den Kopf freibläßt.....

Ich wünsch euch noch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit!
Linny


----------



## bikediva (15. Dezember 2011)

Liebe linnsche, 
mein herzliches Beileid! Ich hoffe du hast liebe Menschen um dich, die sich um dich kümmern. Und auch wenn sich das jetzt nach einer Standardfloskel anhört, aber ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung: mit der Zeit lässt der Schmerz nach. Also verliere nicht den Mut und tue das was dir gut tut. Und mach dir ja kein Kopf um das Team. 

Herzliche Grüße
Angie


----------



## Sickgirl (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Linnsche,

auch von mir herzliches Beileid, wünsche dir Freunde mit guter Untersützung.

Bei mir ist es jetzt auch genau ein Jahr her, das mein Vater gestorben ist, mir hat eine gute Freundin sehr dabei geholfen mit klar zu kommen.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Senshisan (16. Dezember 2011)

Hey Linnsche,

mein Beileid. Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft und Liebe! Fühl dich umarmt und getröstet!

Liebe Grüße
Senshi


----------



## linnsche (17. Dezember 2011)

ihr seid sehr lieb! danke! heute war der härteste Tag...die Beerdigung.......aber ich habe viele freunde und familie die sich um mich kümmern! Das ist verdammt viel wert!!! 

Liebe grüße
Linny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowchick (23. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch mein herzliches Beileid.
Viel Stärke für die harte Zeit. Und Kopf hoch.

Ich hab mal wieder Punkte nachgetragen.
War nur Computer faul und nicht radelnfaul.

Schöne Weihnachten. Wir lesen uns im nächsten Jahr. Ich werde mich auf den Schweizer bergen herumtreiben.

LG snowy


----------



## Senshisan (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche auch allen schöne Weihnachten. Ich selber feier kein Weihnachten  wurde aber eingeladen.
Morgen vormittag radel ich wieder etwas, bevor es zum lecker Weihnachtsessen geht 

Ich wünsche allen viele Geschenke! Und viel Liebe!

Lg
Senshi


----------



## linnsche (28. Dezember 2011)

soo nachdem ich anscheinend meinen Körper sehr überstrapaziert habe, und durch den Tod meines Freundes echt nicht mehr an mich selbst gedacht habe, bin ich letzten MIttwoch flach gelegen...und ab da war ich total schwach und fertig...hab meist über 12h geschlafen und war immernoch kaputt..echt krass.....aber heute ENDLICH WIEDER trainiert!!! Herrlich!!!


----------



## linnsche (3. Januar 2012)

ich merke ich bin nicht üfr den winterpokal geschaffen...dafür leg ich definitiv andere prioritäten als sportarten..........*achselzuck* tut mir leid


----------



## Senshisan (4. Januar 2012)

ach was linnsche! du machst das super!!


----------



## linnsche (5. Januar 2012)

naja.....ich hätte einfach mal früher anfangen sollen mich einzudecken mit warmer kleidung....ich frier einfach tottal schnell...aber hey, am SA fahr ich endlich mal wieder n bissl.....auf den Berg hoch bei uns und wieder runter und das ein paar mal bis ich tot bin  das macht ein freund ovn mir immer und das würd ich jetz auch mal ausprobieren 

Im März gehts dann endlich mal Langlaufen ein WE mit Schwester und Muddi und Vaddi  und evtl nochmal Boarden  und nächste woche fängt endlich das Boxen wieder an  ich freu mich so!!!


----------



## Snowchick (6. Januar 2012)

Hej,
Das hört sich ja schon positiver an. Freut mich.
Wenn du langlaufen und boarden gehst, dann musst du doch warme Klamotten haben. Versuch doch einfach mal diede zweckentfremdet einzusetzen und zum biken anziehen. Eventuell ist bergauf und dann bergab nicht so ratsam. Hoch schwitzt du dann und runter frierst du. Macht zwar Spaß aber im Winter leider oft krank. In der Ebene kann man such auchmit Spaß auspowern.
Wünsche allen noch einen sportlichen Start in 2012.
Busserl snowy


----------



## linnsche (7. Januar 2012)

naja die langlaufklamotten hab ich NOCH nicht  die leih ich mir von meiner schwester...die wohnt aber nicht direkt hier!
Snowboardsachen sind komplett anders..viel zu groß und zu schlapperig....

Ja hast recht mit dem schwitzen...nicht sinnvoll...zudem pisst es seit gestern wieder NONSTOP und übelst! wäre also eh quatsch, zumal ich ja erst erkältet war 

Heute is eh sportpause morgen gehts dann wieder los 

Liebe grüße euch allen :-*


----------



## Snowchick (16. Februar 2012)

Hej ihr,
wenn ich mir so unseren Punktestand anschau sind wir ja wirklich fleissig.
Aber bei mir hat es sich jetzt ausgeradelt für ein paar Wochen. Hab eine Verletzung an der Schulter....mehr wie Krankengymnastik und der Liegeergometer im Fitnessstudio wird es nicht werden. Aber auch auf dem kann man km spulen....sonst wird das nichts mit dem Alpencross. Macht zwar nicht so viel Spaß, aber da muss ich jetzt wohl durch.
Euch einen guten Endspurt und lasst euch von dem Wetter nicht abschrecken.
LG Snowy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowchick (1. März 2012)

Juhuuu,
morgen steht der erste Versuch an mich wieder auf mein MTB zu setzten. Waldautobahnen sind mal geplant, Gelände geht leider noch nicht :-(.
Aber bald hoff ich doch.
Schönen Endspurt die Damen!!!


----------



## linnsche (2. März 2012)

wie hast du das geschafft???????????????  oh mann schulter...da sis ärgerlich...so gings mir letztes jahr ja auch  

ich war gestern das erste mal seit November auf dem bike und bin gleich über 3stunden gefahren  es war so herrlich obwohl ich echt danach kaputt war weil ich ständig mit gegenwind zu kämpfen hatte


----------



## Snowchick (2. März 2012)

Es ist wirklich peinlich: Ich hab mir die Haare gefönt, mit dem Fön in der linken Hand. Dann ist eine Sehne verrutscht und das wars dann mit bewegen. Aber lt. Arzt war das nur der Tropfen auf den heissen Stein. Er meinte Überbelastung (Brustmuskelübungen im Fitnessstudio) oder einen Sturz (hmm, da gab es bestimmt einige in den letzten Jahren) war eher der Grund. Und ich glaub da hat er nicht mal unrecht *gg*.
Aber ich bin fleissig in der Krankengymnastik und jetzt gehts ja schon wieder. War super heute Morgen, obwohl es genießelt hat. Und mit Glück wird es nach dem Arbeiten besser und ich kann eine laaange Runde heim radeln.
Schönes Wochenende und noch ein paar KM für den Pokal radeln!!!
Es ist Endspurt.


----------



## linnsche (2. März 2012)

ich langlaufe ein paar km bin von heut bis Sonntagim schwarzwald langlaufen  Ich bin gespannt...das erste mal seit über 15jahren!!!!!!!!!!! aber im anfängerkurs *lach*...also werd ich da fleisig sammeln da wir von morgens bis abends morgen und übermorgen unterwegs sein werden


----------



## Snowchick (26. März 2012)

So die Damen,
schon ist der Winter rum und ich denke wir haben uns suuuper geschlagen. Wie hat es such gefallen, wurde dem Winterspeck getrotzt?
Also bei mir schon, ich hab sogar etwas runter und zum "Kampfgewicht" fehlt nicht mehr viel, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht wirklich darauf geachtet hab.
Wie gehts bei euch im Sommer weiter? Was habt ihr so vor?
Bei mir gehts über die Alpen und auf den ein oder anderen Marathon. Gardasee werd ich noch nicht mirfahren, da meine Schulter ja noch nicht ganz fit ist. Naja, einer muss ja hinterher hinken 
Wünsch euch einen tollen Frühling
love and sunshine
Sabrina


----------



## linnsche (27. März 2012)

Heeey Sabrina,
ja also bei mir hat sich auch ieniges getan..mit dem Gewicht weniger weil ich leider erst im März erkannt habe dass ich zu wenig gegessen habe....(nichtmal grundumsatz!!!)...nun hab ich ernährungsplan und die pfunde fangen LANGSAM an zu purzeln.....bin wieder fleisig am radeln und es ist herrlich.....

wir haben uns super geschlagen. Ich beglückwünsche euch hiermit herzlich  hihi

was habt irh so geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

